# Travel bag - Question, comments



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am getting ready to travel by air for the first time with Lilly. I searched the site for travel bags and came up with several deciding on the Sturdi bag. I was unsure of the "cube" so I purchased the small size. I have received the small but was concerned it was too big so I got the cube also. Now I am not sure if the cube (10 x 10 x 10) is too small or just right or should I go with the small one (18 x 10 x 10). So I took some pictures and here they are. 

Lilly is 4 lbs. 14 oz. 
Here they are side by side:








Here is Lilly in the Cube:


















Here she is in the larger one:

















The Cube will be easier to carry and manipulate in the airplane. The size small will have more room for Lilly but will be more difficult to move around. 

I have both on the floor and she goes into each equally.

Ok so what do you think?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the bigger one looks more comfortable. I did the same thing when I purchased a bag for Truffles this summer. I ordered the small, sent it back and got the larger one, and was glad I did. She was very comfortable. And she is only 4lbs too. (and btw, Lilly is a doll!!)


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What airline are you using? If you can try Amerian Eagle they have the largest underseat storage of any airline....so far any way. I have a Sherpa,it's square shaped on top,since I noticed the arched top ones like these give them less room.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the cube, and also the two large double compartments as I have four dogs. I would definitely stay with the small versus the cube.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments/opinions. This is helpful. We are flying United and heading to Cincinnati for training for a week coming up. Anyone from that area that want's to get together? My family is from that area so I am bringing my Mom with me.

I am leaning towards taking the larger one on the plane packing the smaller one for short trips around town.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Cindy, I went through this same thing before traveling to Nationals this year. Gracie is only 3.5 pounds but her back is 10 inches long. She couldn't have stretched all the way out to sleep, so I stuck with the small and am glad I did. It was easy and light to carry around, and fit nicely under the seat on Southwest. I got a more purse-like bag to carry her around other places.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

educ8m said:


> Cindy, I went through this same thing before traveling to Nationals this year. Gracie is only 3.5 pounds but her back is 10 inches long. She couldn't have stretched all the way out to sleep, so I stuck with the small and am glad I did. It was easy and light to carry around, and fit nicely under the seat on Southwest. I got a more purse-like bag to carry her around other places.


I am really leaning this way also. Too bad they don't make a bag in between 18 and 10 inches.

Thanks


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cindy, I had exactly the same problem two years ago. We flew to Italy for the first time and I wanted a comfy bag for Ullana, too. 

I ordered one like the Sherpa bag in the smallest size (like your cube) and she fitted in perfectly but I thought it's a bit too short for her to stretch out during the flight.
So I resend it again and decided on the next size. As you mentioned it's a bit longer and harder to manipulate in the airplane but I made very good experience with it and she enjoyed the space in it. 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

i have flown with Baci twice and being under the seat i would make sure there is enough room for her to get up turn around and lying flat and in my circumstances i needed to fit my foot in there also ..Reason for foot he really was not a happy camper under the seat so the flight attendant said to try it and it did work..I got a bag that opened upon on all ends and middle to..

PS mine is the Petote {kelle] all the bags there are beautiful ..


----------

